# Trip to Barcelona



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm sooooo excited, because the kids came home from school on Friday saying their school has given them an extra couple of days holiday, one of which will mean they get Sat-Weds off at the beginning of December. So, we have decided we are going to Barcelona! We've booked the flights (very good value I thought), we've got tickets to see Barca play in the Champions League on the Tuesday night, and I've found an apartment to rent near Sants station. So far so good! 

Now, we will obviously want to see all the sights; cathedral, las ramblas etc etc, but can anyone put forward some suggestions that might excite a 14 and 11 year old (and their ageing parents...)?

Plus, we have an early flight back so need to be at the airport at 6am. Will we be able to get a train as early as 5.30am? This is the primary reason for looking at an apartment near Sants station, as if we have to pay for a cab, its going to cost an arm and a leg (I seem to remember the airport is a fair way out of the city).


----------



## Mame (Aug 8, 2008)

lynn said:


> I'm sooooo excited, because the kids came home from school on Friday saying their school has given them an extra couple of days holiday, one of which will mean they get Sat-Weds off at the beginning of December. So, we have decided we are going to Barcelona! We've booked the flights (very good value I thought), we've got tickets to see Barca play in the Champions League on the Tuesday night, and I've found an apartment to rent near Sants station. So far so good!
> 
> Now, we will obviously want to see all the sights; cathedral, las ramblas etc etc, but can anyone put forward some suggestions that might excite a 14 and 11 year old (and their ageing parents...)?
> 
> Plus, we have an early flight back so need to be at the airport at 6am. Will we be able to get a train as early as 5.30am? This is the primary reason for looking at an apartment near Sants station, as if we have to pay for a cab, its going to cost an arm and a leg (I seem to remember the airport is a fair way out of the city).


We only paid 22 euros for a taxi. Not sure about so early though.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Mame said:


> We only paid 22 euros for a taxi. Not sure about so early though.


Goodness, that is cheap! If that is the case, we'll get a cab... Did you pre-book it?


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

The children would probably like Park Guell, the Aquarium and Tibidabo amusement park

Here is a website you may find useful
Essential Barcelona Tourist Information And Tourism Guide Spain 2010

The airport is only about 12 miles from the city centre and a taxi should not cost more than about €25-30 including luggage.

Have a wonderful time. I love Barcelona


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

DunWorkin said:


> The children would probably like Park Guell, the Aquarium and Tibidabo amusement park
> 
> Here is a website you may find useful
> Essential Barcelona Tourist Information And Tourism Guide Spain 2010
> ...


Thanks for the link DunWorkin... Lots of info for me to digest there! 
I too fell in love with the city when I had a brief visit a few years ago, and am therefore so pleased to be going back with my family. Plus, the experience of watching a game at Camp Nou is just so exciting! The icing on the cake will be if Spurs were to qualify for the next round of the Champions League that same night. They are playing FC Twenty and we won't be able to watch it, but hopefully they'll be able to get a result!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

lynn said:


> I'm sooooo excited, because the kids came home from school on Friday saying their school has given them an extra couple of days holiday, one of which will mean they get Sat-Weds off at the beginning of December. So, we have decided we are going to Barcelona! We've booked the flights (very good value I thought), we've got tickets to see Barca play in the Champions League on the Tuesday night, and I've found an apartment to rent near Sants station. So far so good!
> 
> Now, we will obviously want to see all the sights; cathedral, las ramblas etc etc, but can anyone put forward some suggestions that might excite a 14 and 11 year old (and their ageing parents...)?
> 
> Plus, we have an early flight back so need to be at the airport at 6am. Will we be able to get a train as early as 5.30am? This is the primary reason for looking at an apartment near Sants station, as if we have to pay for a cab, its going to cost an arm and a leg (I seem to remember the airport is a fair way out of the city).


Lots of info here on getting to and from the airport.
Barcelona Airport Transport

The aquarium is a must for kids. Park Guell is fun too.
Park Guell by Antonio Gaudi


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Great city ...... something for everybody and I'll refrain from my normal sarcasm about their over-rated football team!
> 
> Have a great stay.


Over-rated? Hmmmm.... you'd find it difficult arguing that point, but the ground is one of those iconic places that has to be experienced me thinks...

Better not get embroiled in a footie thread, or the no footie fans of Expat forum will not be happy!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Non-football members? Are there any?


Yes, me. Probably most of us.


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Sights to see: the countless alleys and maze of small little streets with incredibly old houses in Ciutat Vella. That is the authentic Barcelona for you, the old houses with multicultural inhabitants and where you can get lost in the maze of little streets.

At the end of that labyrinth you end up at the seaside area where you got both the luxurious promenade and marinas and the beaches (still worth a sight even when December may be too cold for a swim)

Parc Guell is a must see with its nice architecture and panoramas over the city. For good panoramas over the city, the Montjuic is also a nice option.

Plaza Espanya is nice, and along the Carrer Aribau and Carrer Balmes you find some surprisingly nice old houses (even when the majority of housing along these avenues are modern buildings, now and then you see a gem nicely hidden)

Camp Nou, weither you're a fan or not, is a good idea for a visit (stadium tour and museum) but you already had that one scheduled...

Last but not least, don't waste too much time at the Ramblas, it's nothing special. The countless small alleys with old authentic housing on both sides of the Ramblas are so much nicer ...



As for transport: not sure about the earliest train but I think the special busses linking Plaza Catalunya to the airport run 24/7, I'm not entirely sure though. For sure taxis are easy to get at Plaza Catalunya even in the middle of the night, and your hotel can normally call a taxi when checking out. 

Enjoy your stay


----------

